# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  мфу kyocera ecosys m3145dn_подключение к ПК через сетевой кабель

## ifstream

Для сканирования достаточно, чтобы МФУ был подключен к компу по USB?
Или обязательно надо МФУ к ПК подключать через сетевой кабель? Через оптический кабель Ethernet (обжатый кроссовер)?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Здравствуйте!
Будете слушать неизвестно кого или почитаете спецификацию https://www.kyoceradocumentsolutions...ification.html
И таки да, можно сканировать по USB.

----------


## ifstream

> И таки да, можно сканировать по USB.


Спасибо!

Нашел в руководстве пользователя (см.скрин), какой сетевой кабель нужен для подключения МФУ к ПК -
10BASE-T/100BASE-TX/1000BASE-T

----------


## AndreyKa

> Спасибо!
> 
> Нашел в руководстве пользователя (см.скрин), какой сетевой кабель нужен для подключения МФУ к ПК -
> 10BASE-T/100BASE-TX/1000BASE-T


Это кабель с медными витыми парами. Для прямого подключения, без коммутатора, нужен кабель crossover.

----------

